

What does "hacking" mean in"growth hacking"? - clef

What does &quot;hacking&quot; mean in&quot;growth hacking&quot;?
What is the difference between normal growth and &quot;hacked&quot; growth?
Can the method be applied to other activities like &quot;learning hacking&quot;, &quot;sports hacking&quot;?<p>How can I hack myself to be better or quicker at something?
======
lutusp
"Growth hacking" simply means proactively making growth happen, instead of
passively watching growth take place.

> How can I hack myself to be better or quicker at something?

Growth hacking is more often applied to a project or a company than an
individual.

